# Miscarriage? Early Period?



## alkemist

First off, I apologize if any of this is TMI. My DH and I are completely confused and in limbo, not sure what to do. AF was not due in about a week. I'm on a 28 day cycle and it has been pretty normal.

Yesterday, which would of been 9dpo, I started to bleed. Since after we bd at the beginning of my fertility period and on ovulation day, I've been feeling ill, lots of things that would lead to me thinking I may have be/been pregnant. Fast forward to yesterday. In the morning while I was asleep, I felt a discharge. I woke up, went to the bathroom and there was fresh streak of blood on my panties. Ok.. I was thinking maybe this was what implantation bleeding was and thought this was a good sign. However I continued to use the bathroom and there was red in the toilet and a little round dark piece of membrane/tissue and a good amount of red on the toilet paper. Along with all this I was cramping like AF and I put on a liner.

I get back into bed and about 10 minutes later.. I had to use the bathroom again. There was still red in the toilet and there was enough on the liner for me to switch to a full pad even though I normally wear tampons. This time when I wiped, I had a big blob of CM with pink in it. Again, I was being optimistic and thought this might be IB.

Through the day, the bleeding just got heavier. Now it is not as heavy as my normal periods. This might be a flow I would be seeing on my 2nd or early 3rd day out of my 4 day cycle. However the most alarming was seeing what appears to be membrane/tissue in the toilet or after I wipe, though it has not naturally discharged onto the pad. 

I'm still bleeding today but it seems to be slowing down. I've read that all women are different and some experience heavy period like bleeding but I'm not sure if there is any membrane/tissue involved. I'm still feeling nausea, massive headache and sore lower back. It is not normal for me to get headaches aside from ones caused by sinuses and I don't get nausea or headache with AF. I do normally get bloated (which I don't feel like), cramping and loose bowels. What is odd is that I am having extremely loose bowels yesterday and starting to lessen today along with the flow.

We're completely confused and not sure what is going on. Did I happen to miscarriage or have an early period? As of right now, we're going to see how long this bleeding lasts and see if AF will show up on Thursday. Perhaps a hpt after the bleeding clears up.


----------



## TOTOGAM

Hi alkemist...it is anlittle bit too early to believe you have misscaried...first you need to make a preganancy test..make an hpt and if it is positive go to your family doctor and ask for a beta test. I have a friend that was pregnant 3 months and she was having normal periods. But you definetlly need to be pacient and think positive. Hope your dream will come true...good luck


----------



## alkemist

I'm trying to stay positive, anyone think it might be implantation bleeding? I'm going to pick up some tests tomorrow but don't know if it will still be too early.


----------



## felix555

i agree with totogam too early for a MC. are your periods regular?


----------



## CaliDreaming

You still could be pg, but another possible explanation for the early period is that you may have had an anovulatory cycle. It could be IB too. There's just no way of knowing.


----------



## Trecey25

I think you should go to the doctor because you need to know for health reasons. If you did in fact miscarry and we're just pray you didn't they would know. I hope its just a good sign of implantation since every woman and all pregnancies are different your just never know.


----------



## kiki04

Thats too early for a m/c and usually annovulatory cycles a long not extra short... I am guessing its AF and you may always have these clotty tissue type things in AF but just dont check it out normally.....but, when we are TTC we analyze analyze analyze the shit outta every single thing trying to make it mean something..... so we twist our minds to make it believeable to what we want to believe. We have all done it at some point sadly enough :(


----------



## CaliDreaming

kiki04 said:


> Thats too early for a m/c and *usually annovulatory cycles a long not extra short...* I am guessing its AF and you may always have these clotty tissue type things in AF but just dont check it out normally.....but, when we are TTC we analyze analyze analyze the shit outta every single thing trying to make it mean something..... so we twist our minds to make it believeable to what we want to believe. We have all done it at some point sadly enough :(

Anovulatory cycles can be either very short or very long. It just depends on the hormonal makeup of the woman.


----------



## alkemist

The bleeding stopped after 2 days and I took a hpt. The test was negative :nope: I used first response early test but it wasn't the first pee of the morning. I haven't seen any ferning in my saliva microscope either which is kind of having me down in the dumps.

I still have mild cramps, feeling tired, nausea, headache and a little dizziness. AF is supposed to have been this coming Thursday. My periods have been regular 28 days but this is only month 4 after BCP so it could of just been a wrench in a grand scheme of things. Not sure if I should wait to test on Friday again or possibly Thursday?

Thinking of waiting till later in the week before thinking of going to the doctor.

Edit: actually think it's month 5 off BCP

Edit 2: Also during this time, I was tracking my fertility by estrogen though a saliva microscope. We saw all the ferning patterns, as wikipedia says annovulatory cycles is due to lack of estrogen? Sorry.. I'm all new to this in depth look at the reproductive system.


----------



## felix555

i am confused

for the previous cycle you got loads of BFP's and then BFN when the bleeding started

this cycle you haven't tested at all yet? so no BFP yet? and then the bleeding started?


----------



## alkemist

felix555 said:


> i am confused
> 
> for the previous cycle you got loads of BFP's and then BFN when the bleeding started
> 
> this cycle you haven't tested at all yet? so no BFP yet? and then the bleeding started?

Not sure where you're getting the above info. This is the 4th month we TTC. Since we struck out 3 months, I decided to use the saliva ovulation scope method. 

Ever since ovulation, I have been feeling sick and not normal. At 9dpo, I started to bleed. That is around the average time of implantation. I tested after the bleeding stopped, which is today at 11dpo. The test came out at BFN. I have not had any positive tests yet.

Now that I am thinking of it, miscarriage is probably the wrong term. I am thinking of when the egg fails to implant, so the body cleanses itself. However the bleeding was not the normal amount that I would get with AF which doesn't make any sense (?)


----------



## felix555

ok i see now. sorry i wasn't understanding why you were thinking it's a miscarriage without a positive test. i wasn't doubting anything you were saying just trying to understand.

have you recently come off birth control? you have been trying for 4 months and have the periods been different in this time? i noticed my periods were different off birth control than on.

do you temp at all?

i have had an early miscarriage and it only happened at around 5-6 weeks. i could be wrong but i don't think if it fails to implant you will start bleeding straight away ie. at the same time as implantation maybe someone else knows?


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm not sure but I think if the egg fails to implant then AF will come at about her regular time.


----------



## alkemist

Right after coming off birth control, my period came in about 2 weeks and then regulated itself. For the last 3 months, they have been regular, the 28 days and all lasting for about 4 days. 

I have not tried temping yet, it's something looming over the horizon for me to do. I know this sounds a little stupid, but unless I use an old school thermometer, the new digital ones will beep. My husband works swing shifts and I don't want to wake him up to a beeping thermometer after sleeping for an hour or two. If a BFP doesn't happen in a couple months, that is my next step.

I'd hate to say it, I feel apprehensive having to co-pay $40 for the doctor to tell me that I just had my period yet it's probably not a bad idea consulting one either :juggle:


----------



## CaliDreaming

alkemist said:


> Right after coming off birth control, my period came in about 2 weeks and then regulated itself. For the last 3 months, they have been regular, the 28 days and all lasting for about 4 days.
> 
> I have not tried temping yet, it's something looming over the horizon for me to do. I know this sounds a little stupid, but unless I use an old school thermometer, the new digital ones will beep. My husband works swing shifts and I don't want to wake him up to a beeping thermometer after sleeping for an hour or two. If a BFP doesn't happen in a couple months, that is my next step.
> 
> I'd hate to say it, I feel apprehensive having to co-pay $40 for the doctor to tell me that I just had my period yet it's probably not a bad idea consulting one either :juggle:

Well, it's definitely not a bad idea to get checked out and hopefully your doctor will be able to give you some answers. You might need to exaggerate your symptoms a bit because when I told mine that my periods had gone from lasting 3 days with moderate flow to lasting less than one day with scanty flow, all he said was that "TTC just causes weird things to happen to your periods". I think some docs are more willing to try to dig to get to the bottom of things while others will just brush you off.


----------



## felix555

i am wondering if you don't just have a short luteal phase, i had this and sorted it out with vitamin b complex. 

is the fact that your period started at 9DPO the worry?


----------



## marymoomin

Sounds like a short leutal phase, as suggested above. A prenatal could be useful.


----------



## alkemist

I was hoping something positive would of happened this month. I was feeling ill ever since after ovulation and I don't know if I got unlucky with a bug, coincidence or what. I know when I don't feel good, it's not mental.

I'm taking OTC prenatal vitamins for a few weeks now. I know.. started a little late.

Today I went to check CM and after I was done and wiped, there was pink on the paper. I'm still feeling a little crampy and had terrible back ache last night.


----------



## ElleT613

alkemist said:


> I was hoping something positive would of happened this month. I was feeling ill ever since after ovulation and I don't know if I got unlucky with a bug, coincidence or what. I know when I don't feel good, it's not mental.
> 
> I'm taking OTC prenatal vitamins for a few weeks now. I know.. started a little late.
> 
> Today I went to check CM and after I was done and wiped, there was pink on the paper. I'm still feeling a little crampy and had terrible back ache last night.

Hmmm, this is a tricky one. I would definitely call your doctor. It does sound like a chemical pregnancy to me from all your symptoms (I've had one), but that one thing that doesn't fit is your negative HPT..... 

Then again-- after getting off the pill I have had some crazy cycles from 24 - 34 days long?!?! So it could just be AF...

Good luck girl. I hope you get some answers.


----------



## alkemist

Still feeling off with constipation, back ache and cramps, though they all could be conjunction to something else...

No AF today, another negative pregnancy test and no ferning on the scope. Looks like all I can do now is chalk it off as an early AF and hope ovulation occurs this coming cycle.


----------



## happyandy

Every cycle can be different and a luteul phase difficiency can happen one month and then not again for years. It sounds to me like you had an LP difficiency of low progesterone, and started your period early. This can happen to anyone. I'd mark the bleeding as the start of a new cycle. 

Also, even though everyone is different, I will tell you that I've miscarried at 4 weeks before, and the bleeding wasn't any different than normal period bleeding. Since the embryo is only a couple of days old at 9dpo (and that's if you implant on the early side), you wouldn't be passing large clumps of fetal/embryo tissue. Chemical pregnancies are usually just bleeding like normal.

Hope this helps!


----------



## alkemist

happyandy said:


> Every cycle can be different and a luteul phase difficiency can happen one month and then not again for years. It sounds to me like you had an LP difficiency of low progesterone, and started your period early. This can happen to anyone. I'd mark the bleeding as the start of a new cycle.
> 
> Also, even though everyone is different, I will tell you that I've miscarried at 4 weeks before, and the bleeding wasn't any different than normal period bleeding. Since the embryo is only a couple of days old at 9dpo (and that's if you implant on the early side), you wouldn't be passing large clumps of fetal/embryo tissue. Chemical pregnancies are usually just bleeding like normal.
> 
> Hope this helps!

Thanks and sorry to hear about your MC. Right now I wrote it off as early AF in my notes. Decided to go ahead and start with charting temps along with the saliva scope. Still have to figure out why I'm not feeling good though. Hopefully nothing serious. Told the DH, if in doubt, boink it out LOL! (what I call BD)


----------



## alkemist

Thinking I'm just grasping at straws here for something, but can frequent urination cause negative pregnancy tests? 

I've had this problem since I had a couple UTI's about a decade ago..


----------



## felix555

i really don't think that will give you a false negative. maybe, maybe, maybe right at the start of the pregnancy when the hcg levels are still low but if you are now already way past ovulation it should give you a positive.


----------

